# Weird questions from strangers



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

So it happened again tonight. A person asked what breed my dog was. I replied that he was a German Shepherd. The man said really and then said he never seen one that dark. My pup is almost, if not bicolor with the two small markings above his eyes. His ears are fully up as well. I don't get it. Has anyone else with similar colored GSD's ever experienced this? This has happened multiple times.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

Your puppy's really cute! As you can see in my avitar, my boy is a typical blanket back, black and tan. People are always remarking on his "unusual" coloring. It seems most people, when they think of GSDs, only imagine the general markings of a saddle back.


----------



## Hrachia (Dec 10, 2011)

Their color tends to lighten up as they get older. The older he gets the lighter he will become.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

A lady told me she never seen a lab with pointy ears like mine before lol

It does appear that joe public doesn't know how many variations of the GSD coat/color. (i usually put all big dogs in the Mastiff family)


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

you won't get any arguments from me - I own a coyote!


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

Dainerra said:


> you won't get any arguments from me - I own a coyote!


Wow! Beautiful. What color is he? Like a red sable? You guys are right, the public doesn't know. The last lady came up to him and said "let me guess he's Rottweiler and Doberman mix". But that was before his ears had stood completely up, so I understood it. If I shaved him completely bald he would look like a German Shepherd now though.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Several times I've been told Delgado is a "wolf" from different people


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. A "groomer" at PetSmart asked me what breed Jax was and then preceded to tell me she was a "rare" color because she sees lots of GSD's. 

Oh....Ok....


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

I like this one!
"What kind of a dog is that?"
She's a German Shepherd Dog.
"She doesn't look like one!"

LOL!! Gotta love it!!!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

Brisco1983 said:


> Wow! Beautiful. What color is he? Like a red sable? You guys are right, the public doesn't know. The last lady came up to him and said "let me guess he's Rottweiler and Doberman mix". But that was before his ears had stood completely up, so I understood it. If I shaved him completely bald he would look like a German Shepherd now though.


Singe is a dark sable. He's been called everything from a Mal to a coyote lol


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

These comments crack me up. I thought I would be alone here. To be one of the most popular breeds you think people would know. I've even had people after telling them he is a GSD say no he's not. LOL!


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...evolutions-sable-shepherd-very-pic-heavy.html

shows the color changes just one GSD pup has gone through. I've even had people ask me if I got a different dog lol

People hear GSD and think black/tan saddle back. Most people don't know that they come in any different color, let alone so MANY colors/patterns/varieties. Then add in all of the people who don't realize that not all GSDs look like the dogs in the show ring on TV and there is even more confusion!

I've been told my pup wasn't a GSD. He was about 12 weeks and his ears weren't up. Guy told me that he was a GSD breeder and that they were born with their ears standing so I was sold a mutt. 
Rayden (black/tan blanket back) has been called a wolf. A rottie. A dobe (he's a plush coat???)









Singe has been called a fox. A "belgium Mali-something" A coyote (that lady even threatened to call the cops on me!). A wolf. But most people just say "what kind of dog is that??" Again, one of them was at a conformation show. Lady asked what kind of dog and I said GSD. She said "I thought he kind of looked like one. My parents used to breed GSDs. I've never seen one that looked like that though so I thought he must be something else"


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

Call the cops! People never cease to amaze me. At first I would get a little defensive. Now I carry around a picture on my iPod of the different color GSD's can be. Hopefully I can educate a few people. To be honest I don't even know what color my pup would be considered. Either bicolor or he has a large black blanket. What do you think?


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

People ask me what kind of german shepherd thor is.
"um...a big one?" 
how the heck do I answer that?


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

my black boy, I was usually asked what kind of mix he was No way , there was no way there were "black german shepherds"!

With Masi (avatar), I sometimes get "look at the wolf!" or alot of "is she part coyote"? Guess it's the long legs...

I usually say No but she does howl at the full moon


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol! It just happened again. I always take Rio to the pet store when I go. The first lady I talked to said "is that a German Shepherd". Not so bad. The second couple asked "what kind of dog is that?" I answered "a German Shepherd" the lady then replied " Oh, we have a German shepherd". Ok, now when a GSD owner asks what my dog is something is wrong either with them or my dog. I'm going to post pictures a little later. Driving me nuts!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

it's the color, most don't even realize that not all gsd's look like rin tin tin..


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

Yea, I think that's what it is. From now on when people ask I'm going to tell them he is a Alsatian Wolf Dog and then watch their reaction.Lol!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

When Hans's ears were not all the way up, someone asked me if he was "some kind of German Shepherd mix." And he is black and tan!


----------



## mosul210 (Mar 23, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> it's the color, most don't even realize that not all gsd's look like rin tin tin..


I agree with the above statement, some people are just not exposed to the different variations in a GSD's coat.

As for my personal experience the folks at our local pet hospital thought Romeo was a black chow, to this day he is still listed as a chow!


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Nobody ever asks me, I wonder why.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

I was told by a guy once that my dog was is a malinois. I said no she is a GSD. He replied with "My girlfriend breeds Malinois and that is definitely a Malinois." That was said about my dog in my avatar


----------



## chelle (Feb 1, 2009)

You think that's bad. Try having a *mix* that is white.

Many people have no idea there is such a thing as a white, so when I respond, "He's a mix, but is half White German Shepherd," they look at me with pure confusion.

This often leads to at least several minutes worth of conversation on how they didn't know shepherds "came" in white. 

This then leads to a few more minutes worth of conversation on what he's mixed with.

I'm rotten, I admit it. I've grown weary of these conversations. Anymore, when people ask his breed, I just say, "He's a White German Shepherd." They say they didn't know shepherds could be white, takes 12 seconds and bye-bye.

If someone asks me specficially, "Is that a White German Shepherd?" I answer honestly that half of him is. 

PS ETA -- I only get irritated when the person asking has their yappy little whatever dog all over the place and I just want away... or they're being dumb and reaching for my dog... or something like that.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Cyra - Blanket Black with a short coat was always a "dobermann cross" 

Grim - Dark Sable - "wolf or coyote?"

Beau- He is a patterned sable but his pattern is dark enough people peg him for a typical B&T GSD.


----------



## ohdev (Mar 26, 2012)

I always get asked what breed Dean is. A lot of the time people always assume he's a mix as well, but at least they recognize he's a shepherd. I've found myself explaining sable GSDs to more people this week than I can remember 

Tonight I even had someone tell me tonight that my boy has a skunk stripe down his back :crazy:


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

Here is a link to a video I made of my pup. First time making a video and uploading. Hope you like the Allman Brothers. Rio & Ally_0001.wmv - YouTube


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

My Shasta is a coated, patterned sable so we get a lot of guesses about what kind of dog she is. We've had people ask if she's a Shiloh Shepherd (these are the people who tend to get the most argumentative when you say no), a chow mix (several times, not sure why) part coyote or part wolf, but most commonly people ask if she's a German Shepherd mix, because they just don't realize that GSDs can have long coats.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I actually had a guy tell me that I really had no idea what kind of dog I had because I had her shipped from Germany and that he was sure she was a collie. It was all I could do to not laugh in his face.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

PaddyD said:


> Nobody ever asks me, I wonder why.
> View attachment 17307


:thumbup:


----------



## ChristenHolden (Jan 16, 2010)

And apparently Bella is a wolf dog as well lol


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Dainerra said:


> you won't get any arguments from me - I own a coyote!


 
Better than the comment I got last week from a family walking by "Look at the WOLF, mommy!". Cracked me up!


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

It's funny but I guess it's an opportunity to educate. The annoyance would be the people that refuse to believe you. Jazz is a Shiloh so I get a lot of people ask if he's a Shepherd/Husky mix which I can totally understand. I takes a few minutes to explain what a Shiloh is though since most people haven't heard of them.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I once asked a new neighbor what kind of mix his dog was, because it had all kinds of colors on its coat. 
Turned out to be a purebred Australian Cattle Dog. Oops...:hammer:


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

JakodaCD OA said:


> it's the color, most don't even realize that not all gsd's look like rin tin tin..


Try having a long coated dark sable!!

My stock response to the 'what is it' question: "A long coated dark sable from German working lines."

People usually end up with a blank look and say "Huh?"


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

Kya is your typical saddleback black and tan shepherd except her ears never stood up so she can't possibly be a pure bred german shepherd..........I am constantly asked what other breed she has in her.


----------



## hchorney1 (Mar 5, 2012)

Shadow is a black GSD. I hear all sorts of questions about what he is...the best are the whispers... (_is that a WOLF?_). 
If they had done their research they would realize "wolfs" are made of sponge and absorb water through their one inch thick skin which Shadow is unable to do. (come on, that post about wolves was too hysterical not to resurrect)
_A black GSD? Are they rare? No, Well I've never seen such a thing! Are you sure it's really a GSD. It probably has something else mixed in. _
People make lot of assumptions. Really all you can do is shake your head, giggle quietly and move on.


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

hchorney1 said:


> If they had done their research they would realize "wolfs" are made of sponge and absorb water through their one inch thick skin which Shadow is unable to do.


:laugh: Too bad. Feeding him dirt would be pretty cheap.


----------



## Brisco1983 (Feb 28, 2012)

Finally someone recognized my dog as a German Shepherd . The lady started commenting on how handsome he was. She said that she had not seen one like him in a while. I went on and started talking about his color, thinking that is what she was talking about. She then said "no I meen his structure and his proportions". Wow! What a great compliment. I almost hugged her. I guess there are some people who know what GSD's look like.


----------



## SpookyShepherd (Oct 12, 2010)

I was one of those uninitiated Joe Q Public "what kind of dog is that?" questioners until I started researching GSDs and determined that the show lines weren't for our family. The most common question I get about Piper (light sable) is: "Is she a police dog"? I definitely get a lot of "she's too small to be a GSD" though... and she's 24" at the withers


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Earlier today I was told that Koshka was obviously a Belgian Tervuren. Nope, surely not. AnNd over the weekend my stepson must have mentioned that he wasn't sure Koshka was pure because he had a long coat at least half a dozen times. Until his girlfriend informed him that she'd seen one before with long hair. I mean really, it's not like he couldn't have looked it up online and found out that I wasn't lying and/or didn't get cheated.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

SpookyShepherd said:


> I definitely get a lot of "she's too small to be a GSD" though... and she's 24" at the withers


Yes I get this one all the time as well. My girl is 23" at the withers and 57pounds last I measured.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm always running into people who think that GSDs are supposed to weigh 120lbs 

I remember the first time I met my trainer. I was walking in to buy some food/socialize and she came up and said "OMG is he a Czech-line GSD?" I just stared at her in amazement!!  Needless to say, when I found out she was a trainer I jumped on that!


----------



## Kaiser2012 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oh the headaches! I was TOLD Kaiser was a KEESHOND (several times, actually) at 9weeks. In fact, ONE lady proudly exclaimed that she was a keeshond breeder, and had been her whole life. Right. Does THIS look like a keeshond to you? Didn't think so...lol:

sideview by jsnail17, on Flickr

And now, at 15weeks (the below pics are at 14), I had a lady come up and say "OH...is that a German Shepherd?" I almost did a dance because usually I get a blank look from people and a "What is that?" When I exuberantly replied YES!, she cocked her head and then said, "...mixed with WHAT, exactly?"

do wha? by jsnail17, on Flickr

stalking dakota 2 by jsnail17, on Flickr


----------



## Darc (Apr 10, 2012)

Vandog has a pretty unusual coloring for a GSD , he's a lightly colored red sable/cream sable so he's got a black muzzle, red and tan. So, I usually hear "Oh look, a Malinois!" when i'm walking him. 

I've also been asked if he's a Serra da Estrela dog, what mix is he...

What's more absurd is what people have told me about "real german shepherds". I was once told purebred GSDs don't lift up their tail, so you should put a weight on the tail.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

codmaster said:


> Better than the comment I got last week from a family walking by "Look at the WOLF, mommy!". Cracked me up!


Oh I got that one by a little boy at the vets office. We were waiting in the packed lobby and he looks at my boy and YELLS "mommy, that lady has a WOLF!". I said No No, he's a GSD to which he ignored and said "she has a real life wolf!". *sigh*

My boy is pretty cookie cutter in appearance, not sure where the confusion is? LOL


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

SpookyShepherd said:


> The most common question I get about Piper (light sable) is: "Is she a police dog"?"


OOooh, I hope I get that one! I will proudly reply, "No, but he has siblings and grandparents who are!"


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Darc said:


> I was once told purebred GSDs don't lift up their tail, so you should put a weight on the tail.


 
:rofl: Yeah, that will surely go well with a GSD!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

For some reason, people in this area think that Indra and Nala are Malinois. :help:

Indra is the most weird looking Malinois I've ever seen. 

(black&tan Indra, sable Nala)


----------



## BlackCat (Sep 22, 2011)

Sunflowers said:


> :rofl: Yeah, that will surely go well with a GSD!


Sure it will! As he knocks you down with that swinging, weighted tail.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Kaiser2012 said:


> Oh the headaches! I was TOLD Kaiser was a KEESHOND (several times, actually) at 9weeks. In fact, ONE lady proudly exclaimed that she was a keeshond breeder, and had been her whole life. Right. Does THIS look like a keeshond to you? Didn't think so...lol:
> 
> sideview by jsnail17, on Flickr
> 
> ...



Honestly, if someone isn't well versed with the two breeds one could possibly think of a Keeshond. http://puppydogweb.com/gallery/keeshonden/keeshond_blackbourne.jpg

BUT a breeder should definitely know his breed. :help:


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Yes I had the "what is she? is she full blood?", especially when Shelby was younger and didn't have the stance that she has now. And, she is still pretty slim and people expect more of a fuller/solid GSD. But, it was really all by people that aren't knowledgeable about the GSD. If you look across this board there are sooo many different looks due to their being different bloodlines. East, West, Czech., etc, etc. 
Shelby is a mix of Czech. and West. 

Pics of when she was about 3 months old, and a pic now:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Mrs.K said:


> For some reason, people in this area think that Indra and Nala are Malinois. :help:
> 
> Indra is the most weird looking Malinois I've ever seen.
> 
> (black&tan Indra, sable Nala)


Sure is a dark and beefy Malinois.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

BlackCat said:


> Sure it will! As he knocks you down with that swinging, weighted tail.


 I can just see it now: GSD uses tail as a Chuckit to launch the weight....


----------



## cwedge11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Brisco1983 said:


> Yea, I think that's what it is. From now on when people ask I'm going to tell them he is a Alsatian Wolf Dog and then watch their reaction.Lol!


Haha! Good reply..then they'll just nod their head "ok", not realizing they've been schooled.


----------



## LukasGSD (May 18, 2011)

Oh yeah.

When I first got Lukas (black) my brothers best friend insisted that he was a mix and I got ripped off because my AKC papers HAD to be fake. Because his family came from Germany (they did not) and there was no such thing as a black shepherd. He got called a lab mix when he had his wonky ears.


Jaxon gets called a Malinois a lot. Just the other day I was taking him through a store and a woman asked if he was a German Shepherd. "Yes", I said. "Mixed with what?" 

".....nothing."

"Oh I have a German Shepherd, he's in my car, he's too protective to bring in here, he'd go nuts."

....good grief.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

LukasGSD said:


> Oh yeah.
> 
> When I first got Lukas (black) my brothers best friend insisted that he was a mix and I got ripped off because my AKC papers HAD to be fake. Because his family came from Germany (they did not) and there was no such thing as a black shepherd. He got called a lab mix when he had his wonky ears.



Really? :rofl:




> Jaxon gets called a Malinois a lot. Just the other day I was taking him through a store and a woman asked if he was a German Shepherd. "Yes", I said. "Mixed with what?"
> 
> ".....nothing."
> 
> ...


I hear you.


----------

